# Stocking up on candles



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just raided Walgreens' candle supply. All of the holiday candles were 75% off. WooHoo!:thumb: I bought 100 tapers, 20 pillars, 100 votives, and 200 tea lights. I plan to store them in the root cellar so they don't melt in the summer heat.

Anyone else do this? The people at the checkout looked at me like I was a wierdo, so I would love to hear that I am not the only one who does this!!!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Not weird at all.

For the longest time we had candles as our primary lighting in our cabin .

Work used to sell candles and every so often they would have an employee warehouse sale for discontinued inventory. It was $5 a large shopping bag with proceeds going to United Way. I would get 4 bags on a cart filled with candles. We still have a few hundred pounds of candles for emergencies.

Mike


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I prefer candles in jars.

They are safer and less messy, and will burn for hours even outdoors


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I make candles. I keep wax, wicks, & plenty of jars on hand.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I prefer candles in jars.
> 
> They are safer and less messy, and will burn for hours even outdoors


I did pick up a few nice sized jars for a dollar each. I do prefer them as well, but they only had about 10 left.

Mike- sounds like you hit the jackpot on candles!!!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I did pick up a few nice sized jars for a dollar each. I do prefer them as well, but they only had about 10 left.


Use them first, then melt the others to refill the jars


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Use them first, then melt the others to refill the jars


Do tell..how is that done???


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Shanzone, congrats on a great score - another hole in the preps filled. Sweet!

Here's how I melt candles to make new candles in glass jars:

Take an old pan you don't care about and heat up water to a simmer in it. Take one of the plastic Folger's (or other coffee) cans and put the candles that you want to melt down into it, then set the Folger's can in the pan of hot water. This makes a double boiler to melt the wax. 

When the wax is melted, pull the wicks out of the wax. If these wicks are the same size as the wicks the old candles had, you can use them as the wicks; if they are smaller in diameter, you'll need thicker wicking material to get a good burn on the candle you are making in the jar. If you are going the use the old wicks, straighten them as you remove them from the wax, leaving a coating of wax on the wick. Using a votive candle wick holder (those little square tabs you find on the bottom of votive candles - you can get them in craft stores or recycle them off the candles you have), fasten the wick to it. When the wick is cool and hard, place it in the bottom of the jar, carefully centering it so the finished candle will burn evenly. 

Then remove the coffee can from the water and very slowly pour the hot wax into the jar, making sure the wick stays centered. One way to do that is to tape the wick to a pencil placed across the top of the jar and taped into place. Another is to pour only a small amount of the wax in at first and allow it to cool and harden before pouring in the rest; then carefully pour the rest in and guide the wick to keep it centered. Either way, fill the jar to about an inch or so below the brim. As the filled jar candle cools, the wax will contract and form a dip in the top - you can top it off with more wax if you'd like. 

There you go, a new candle. 

Now let the extra wax in the coffee can cool and when cold, store it in the can with the lid on it until the next time you want to make candles. You'd think the plastic can would melt in the boiling water, especially as one edge of the bottom seems to rest right on the bottom of the pan of water, but it doesn't. The plastic cans also have a nice built in handle, and the wax pours out of them well instead of running down the side and making a mess. And the lid keeps the wax clean and dust-free in between uses.

I look at every garage sale for candles - there are often broken or summer heat bowed candles in the free box, or those huge 3 wick pillar candles, just burned a little, for less than $1. That's a lot of candle wax and 3 wicks for under a buck. When I'm melting garage sale candles, I try to group them by general color and scent for melting them down. If you don't, you end up with funky brown/black candles when you melt too many colors together - ugh. (Guess how I know this, lol.)


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Hmm, maybe I should trek down to Walgrens for some candles.

We are completely out of fire starters and I have plenty of dryer lint and egg cartons on hand, but as usual no candles/paraffin (other than the candles we have saved for light). Kind of depressing going to the goodwill store because their candle selection is weak and what they do have is priced crazy expensive. So much so that it's almost less expensive to just buy comercial fire starter vs make my own.

Always wondered if places like walmart would have cheaper new candles then goodwills used candles.

Walgrens is much closer than goodwill so I think I'll take a look.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I also make my own candles in metal molds or recycled galss containers, but I do not have the means to make taper candles. So I also was at Walgreen's and scored on the taper and small glass jar candles, and tea light candles in their 50% to 75% off of their Holiday items sale today.. 

Made a major score on some fine chocolates left over from Christmas, and they were wrapped and placed into storage this afternoon also..


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Shanzone, congrats on a great score - another hole in the preps filled. Sweet!
> 
> Here's how I melt candles to make new candles in glass jars:


OK, so I have the materials, what time did you say you would be over tomorrow to help me??? :smiley-laughing013: Thanks for the step-by-step directions. I never liked throwing out my candle jars when they were burnt down, so now I will refill them!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

radiofish said:


> So I also was at Walgreen's and scored on the taper and small glass jar candles, and tea light candles in their 50% to 75% off of their Holiday items sale today.


You and I *must* be the official CA discount candle hoarders!!! I am proud to wear that title!!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm going to town today - I think I'll trek across town to the Walgreens, too. Wayne, you are totally right about Goodwill's candles. They are wicked expensive there, even for the broken up bits and pieces that are only fit to be melted down and re-molded. Sometimes I really wonder if the person doing the pricing has a clue as to retail candle prices. I love to shop Goodwill, but you have to be really careful to know your prices before you buy anything there.

RadioFish - I was thinking on your taper candles...could you use a tall stock pot or a canner as your boiling water bath, and make a wax holding cylinder to go in it out of PVC pipes and caps, bound together so you can dip more than one taper at a time? I know I used to dip shorter tapers when I was in highschool, but I don't remember the details of how I did it (that was a long time ago, lol). I was kind of thinking about 2"-2 1/2" PVC, capped on the bottom, as long as the tapers you want to make, plus a bit. Maybe one in the middle and the others in a circle around it, all wrapped together with, what, wire, maybe? Then draw a template of the top of the bundle, figure out where the wick holes would need to be to be able to dip tapers into each of the PVC pipes, all at the same time. From the template, make the wick holder out of scrap metal, wood or plastic, whatever you happen to have. Tie wicking onto the holder, weight it at the bottom with a washer or similar, and dip away. After you've done enough dips to have a good shape to the tapers, cut off the washer and continue dipping. Hmm, now you've got me thinking and I may have a new project to work on (like I need one, lol). I have an awful lot of wax sitting here in need of processing.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> OK, so I have the materials, what time did you say you would be over tomorrow to help me??? :smiley-laughing013: Thanks for the step-by-step directions. I never liked throwing out my candle jars when they were burnt down, so now I will refill them!!!


LOL - doesn't sound like you're going to have traveling weather tomorrow, so you're on your own, sister!  Seriously, after posting above, I think I mightbe stopping at Lowe's tomorrow (today, I guess, since it's after midnight) to get some caps to work with the PVC and sewer pipes I have in the scrap pile. I might just be able to come up with a way to dip tapers. Should pull out the pillar candle molds and reacquaint myself with what I have on hand, too. I know I have a ton of old candles that still need chunked up (more of those 3 wick candles) and thrown in the cans to melt down. I love doing this in the winter when I need the heat in the house anyway. Won't stop me from checking out the closeouts for more candles, though - I am of the opinion that you can just never have too many heat and light sources.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

When you are at Walgreen's, look for the small jar candles that were $2 so now they should be 50 cents each. They actually smell really good. At my store they were kind-of pushed back and hidden behind all the clearence mess. Hopefully your store will be less picked through.
They also have $4 jar candles for $1...they are really nice and could even make nice gifts.
GO! GO! GO! I expect a full report of your awesome scores!!!:clap:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Off to Walgreens I go. BTW..... most if the checkers at this store ( my area) ARE the wierd ones!! And, they probably don't have the sense to buy cheap candles.......


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Off to Walgreens I go. BTW..... most if the checkers at this store ( my area) ARE the wierd ones!! And, they probably don't have the sense to buy cheap candles.......


We expect a report from you, too!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

shanzone, I do this every year, just because I Love Pine/Spruce candles, they are hard to find the rest of the year.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I look in the grocery store in the ethnic section (mexican/latin foods) every time I shop. There are tall prayer type candles in glass there, usually with religous symbols and whatnot on them. They last for a very long time when burned, though they are not scented if you prefer that. They are a dollar each, and sometimes on special at a 2 for 1 sale. This has been the best value for a candle I have found and they are always there.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Shanzone, congrats on a great score - another hole in the preps filled. Sweet!
> 
> Here's how I melt candles to make new candles in glass jars:
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Not sure if anyone is interested, but here is a link to making hand dipped candles the old fashioned way.

http://www.pioneerthinking.com/dipped.html and another http://www.mycraftbook.com/Learn_To_Make_Hand_Dipped_Candles.asp

Hope you don't mind the slight thread drift! Great score on the candles!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I scored a ton of candles too, they even had some fall scented ones left which I love like pumpkin spice and mulled cider.

I paid 10 cents for the votives and tapers, 50 cents for the small jars and $1 for the large jars. I also scored two giant three wick candles for 2 bucks each!

They also had holiday scent lamp oil marked down to 50 cents a quart JACKPOT! My house will smell like pine and bayberry for awhile but Im ok with that  I found some cute small oil lamps with an extra wick for 50 cents a piece. Don't really need them but bought them anyway because I was afraid I would regret it later if I didn't


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Went to Walgreens and got 100 or so votives. They had a bunch left. I may get some more tomorrow. (left my wallet at home)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm heading to WM tomorrow and i'll check too. i can always use more candles. ~Georgia.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Keep Bees.

Then you have a source of propolis, bees wax, pollen, and honey.

Bees wax is the best wax for candles. Almost zero soot, smells good, natural, and burns a whole lot longer.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I was thinking you could cut a tapered candle just a bit to short for the jar., put it in a jar and pour meltted recycled wax in to fill the jar. makes a wick that way.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

SquashNut said:


> I was thinking you could cut a tapered candle just a bit to short for the jar., put it in a jar and pour meltted recycled wax in to fill the jar. makes a wick that way.


Sounds like a good idea...if you try it, let us know!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, only got 10 small ones 50cents ea Going to a different location today.....Maybe, no so picked over.


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

SquashNut said:


> I was thinking you could cut a tapered candle just a bit to short for the jar., put it in a jar and pour meltted recycled wax in to fill the jar. makes a wick that way.


This only works IF the wick is heavy enough. Wicks vary in size depending on the candle. You could end up with a very small melted area and the wick will end up drowning.

Just food for thought. I am by no means a candle expert.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I will check out the local Walgreen today also, thanks for the tip. Yard sales are a good place to find candles in this area.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Durandal said:


> Keep Bees.
> 
> Then you have a source of propolis, bees wax, pollen, and honey.
> 
> Bees wax is the best wax for candles. Almost zero soot, smells good, natural, and burns a whole lot longer.


We run (average year) about 30 hives and there are so many other uses for beeswax that we normally only do a handful of beeswax candles for ourselves each year. It is used for making hand creams, lip balm, etc. We also use it for sealing the logs we grow shiitake mushrooms in.

If I have the opportunity to get "manufactured" candles at bargain prices, I'll do that instead of making my own. I can always make my own...doesn't mean I should unless I have a need to.

Mike


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Shanzone, congrats on a great score - another hole in the preps filled. Sweet!
> 
> Here's how I melt candles to make new candles in glass jars:


Just be sure if you are making jar candles that you use the wire embedded wicks. The ones on tapers don't work well in jars.

Another trick I use is to burn tapers in jars. Soften a little wax in the bottom of the jar and stick a taper into it. Nice and safe that way.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I just went to Walmart and bought more. They are 50% off. I was hoping for 75%, but I was worried that if I waited, they would all be gone.
All in all, I have 2 storage tubs filled to the brim with candles. That should do for now...unless they drop to 75% off........


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

shanzone2001 said:


> I just raided Walgreens' candle supply. All of the holiday candles were 75% off. WooHoo!:thumb: I bought 100 tapers, 20 pillars, 100 votives, and 200 tea lights. I plan to store them in the root cellar so they don't melt in the summer heat.
> 
> Anyone else do this? The people at the checkout looked at me like I was a wierdo, so I would love to hear that I am not the only one who does this!!!


I raid the marked down Hanukah candles!!!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have several cases of wax on hand (leftover from my old candle making days.) I have a lot of scents, colors, thousands of wicks, various molds, and other stuff. 

I prefer to make votive candles and have the molds along with the center molds for them. After the candle hardens, I simply remove the center molds and insert the wicks into the perfectly centered holes. If you add enough hardener to the votive candles it makes them last a very long time.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Is there any thing you could make into a wick, on a emergency basis?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Caught 10 more larger ones at Walgreens!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Checking in to report my candle shopping finds. Wal-Mart had only a few candles left, and nothing was priced. 50% off. I passed.

Walgreens was 50% off (drat, I was hoping for 75%), and there were lots of people shopping the closeouts, so I went ahead and stocked up at a decent price while they still had some. Over 100 votives @ 5-$1, 18 of the little jar candles with lids (.50 each) and 3 boxed sets of multiple big candles for $5 each. Will probably save the boxed sets for Christmas presents next year. I also got plenty of lip balm, some candy canes (2 boxes of 52, $2/box) and Hershey's Candy Cane Kisses. All in all, not a bad haul, although not my best shopping yet.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hit the local dollar stores for the half price tapers..37 cents each. My biggest candle purchases are the sale Hanukah boxes of 72. It's a good thing candles don't spoil!

Makeshift wick can be made of cotton thread or cotton butchers twine; I belive there is a solution you soak it in for best performance...if I find it I'll post it. Got it! Google is your friend!

essortment.com/hobbies/candlemakingwi_sxlt.htm


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Some candle questions if you don't mind.

I see various candle names throughout the thread - votives, taper, floating, jar, etc. I assume a taper is long skinny ones that taper toward the top?

What style of candle is more conducive to providing light during times of no power? 

What style requires the least amount of maintenance? 

Which ones burn longest?

Which ones lend themselves more to moving from room to room as needed?

How/where do you use your various styles/types of candles in actual use around place?

We have a few small jar candles and I find that when the candle cannot drain some of the liquid off the top it will not burn as tall and bright as a candle that has the ability to drain some of the liquid off the top and down the sides.

Is there a special style or type of wick or wax that should be used for jar candles?

My strong tendency is to want to standardize everything, which drives my wife crazy. As such the jar candle concept appeals to me since it seems like they would be mostly self-contained, safe, easy to store, easily standardized (if you made your own).

I store my food in mason jars and drink my whiskey out of mason jars, can I make my candles in mason jars? Seems like it would easy to screw a lid on them for storage, and they have a wide base for stability.

Thanks


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

I would love to stock up on UNSCENTED candles, since wife and I are both seriously allergic to scents of almost all kinds. She has asthma, and I get screaming headaches and sinus irritation (which can easily become a sinus infection) from scented candles. We can't even stand to be in the store with them. I would be glad to pour my own candles, just to avoid the stink. I have a machine shop/sheet metal shop, and can make the molds if necessary. I don't care for candles in jars, so I'd rather mold them. Dipping takes forever and I have too many other things to do.

Beeswax is too expensive. Paraffin is cheaper, but I'd like to find a deal on that if possible. No point in us using any coloring matter, either. This is not for decoration, but for emergency lighting. I care not about the color, but any odiferous matter we can't deal with. 

The stores have all the candles lumped together in one section, so it is impossible for us to tell which are unscented, if any. Anyway, we can't stand to be close to the stinking things for more than a few seconds--not long enough to read the labels. I hesitate to have someone else do the shopping, since I'd prefer not to advertise that we buy a large amount. 

That makes it tough to do anything except pay retail prices.

I have found this source online for bulk wax: http://www.generalwax.com/wax/pillar-candle-wax/cate_57/p___Z4A1400P.html

Anyone care to comment on the price? ($74.80 for 55 pounds in slabs. That comes out to $1.36/lb., not counting shipping. Probably $1.50/lb. received.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

Son works at rite aid and when he got home tonight he said his store has 90% off remaining Christmas stock. Said there were still quite few ornaments, candy, and large jar candles left.

He bought 20 Christmas themed edible shot glasses for $2. Guess I drink my whiskey and eat the glass.  Probably save them for presents next year I suppose.

Told him to pick up a bunch of the jar candles tomorrow.

I'm sure available stock varies dramatically by store, so probably best to call first if the drive is not convenient.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wayne02, I am not a candle pro, but here are my thoughts regarding your questions...

tapers are the long candles (you are correct)
votives are the small ones that usually have a scent- they are about 2 inches tall and I use them for decorating, in glass holders on tables and in Jack O Lanterns.
tea lights are the small round candles that are about 1/2 inch tall
pillars come usually in 4 inches and 8 inches (or close to that) and give off more light than all 3 types above
jars are the best for light and safety, in my experience

I light my jar candles almost every day because I like the smell. 
They are better quality than the ones I buy and store for preps. The ones in preps are simply to provide light so I buy what I find on sale...color and scent don't matter.

Hope that helps. Someone else will have to answer the wick and mason jar questions.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> Is there any thing you could make into a wick, on a emergency basis?


An old sock cut into strips
Strands of a mophead
A cotton shoelace
A paper towel, twisted 

(these are for oil candles, but they might work for wax)

Someone said to pour salt over them first (except the papertowel one), and then moisten with water, then wring out and dry before using.


----------

